# What sports/work sections would you like to see included?



## katiefranke

Hi all, just doing a quick poll for the admin guys to know which sub-sections to include in this section of the forum. Please could you let us know what sports or work you would like to be able to discuss so that appropriate sub-sections can be created?

So far we have the following in existence:

'Agility & Flyball'
'Gundog Training'
'Assistance Dogs'

So I haven't included these in the poll.

Please let us know your thoughts so appropriate sub-sections can be created!

Thank you!

edit: *please tick 'Working Trials' for Schutzhund as I cannot edit the poll now I have created it!*

Just FYI, Working Trials are: http://www.thekennelclub.org.uk/workingtrials (incorporating Control/Obedience, Scentwork/Tracking and Agility)

As opposed to Field Trials and Working Gundog Tests: http://www.thekennelclub.org.uk/fieldtrials


----------



## hawksport

also schutzhund and legal hunting.


----------



## Nicky10

Working gundogs, schutzhund


----------



## SEVEN_PETS

I'd like to see obedience and herding/sheep training.


----------



## katiefranke

ah yep schutzhund, sorry forgot that one! do you think that one could match up with 'Working Trials' as per the poll? as it is obedience, tracking and protection in schutzhund isnt it? and working trials are kind of similar with control/obedience and tracking/scentwork but agility instead of protection...


hi Nicky the only reason I didnt put Working gundogs on the poll is cos it already exists as a sub-section


----------



## Nicky10

How about therapy dogs?


----------



## hawksport

Yes put it all together, it's very similar just different styles.


----------



## katiefranke

Nicky10 said:


> How about therapy dogs?


Like PAT Dogs? Yes thats a good one.

Will see if anyone else mentions them for discussion/a sub-section.

edit: sorry actually, we could group them into the 'Assistance Dogs' sub-section that exists at the mo?

_"*Assistance Dogs:*
The assistance dogs section is for discussions on all topics related to assistance dogs including Guide Dogs, Hearing dogs and other support dogs."_

So yes they have a place too :thumbup:

Actually, saying that, 'Search & Rescue' (which I have included as an option in the poll) should probably come under 'Assistance Dogs' too perhaps...?


----------



## Nicky10

No search and rescue is very different. Maybe have it assistance and therapy dogs


----------



## Oenoke

Yes, therapy dogs, 2 of mine are registered PAT dogs.


----------



## Jenny Olley

katiefranke said:


> ah yep schutzhund, sorry forgot that one! do you think that one could match up with 'Working Trials' as per the poll? as it is obedience, tracking and protection in schutzhund isnt it? and working trials are kind of similar with control/obedience and tracking/scentwork but agility instead of protection...
> 
> hi Nicky the only reason I didnt put Working gundogs on the poll is cos it already exists as a sub-section


Hi Katie, thanks for creating the poll, working trials and schutzhund or VPG as it is now called in Britain would go fine together.
just to clear up any confusion, there is bite work in working trials in the PD stake, and there are jumps in Schutzhund/VPG they retrieve over them.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Schweiss deer dog tracking? Don't know if there's anyone on here that does this, I think it's more popular in Europe, but I've seen a few interesting threads about it on a couple of forums.


----------



## katiefranke

Jenny Olley said:


> Hi Katie, thanks for creating the poll, working trials and schutzhund or VPG as it is now called in Britain would go fine together.
> just to clear up any confusion, there is bite work in working trials in the PD stake, and there are jumps in Schutzhund/VPG they retrieve over them.


thanks for explaining  so just so I am clear as im interested - does that mean the 'bite work' in working trials is like the 'protection work' in VPG - and the jumps in VPG like the 'agility' section in working trials? so basically they are both very similar?



sleeping_lion said:


> Schweiss deer dog tracking?


oooo, sounds interesting...but dont think we will have enough to make a section just yet - might be wrong though!! 

please excuse my complete ignorance here, but would this and Hawksports suggestion of 'legal hunting' go in the gundog section? does huntin and tracking come under the 'hunt' of the 'hunt', 'point' and 'retreive' breeds? or is this kind of work done by completely different breeds??


----------



## Jenny Olley

katiefranke said:


> thanks for explaining  so just so I am clear as im interested - does that mean the 'bite work' in working trials is like the 'protection work' in VPG - and the jumps in VPG like the 'agility' section in working trials? so basically they are both very similar?


Firstly its working trials I compete in and train other people to compete so obviously my understanding of this sport is greater than my understanding of VPG (SchH).
In working trials when you qualify through the stakes and go into ticket, there is TD & PD championship stakes, PD Stake has the protection work/manwork in addition to the nosework and control and agility, the only stakes you do this work are PD open & PD championship.
bitework- obviously there are rules, but the judge has a lot of freedom to set there own test, so tests are very varied. 
Our agility consist of a 3 foot clear jump, 9 foot long jump and 6 foot scale. (reductions for small dogs up to UDex)

Working trials is a kennel club sport, so all dogs need to be KC reg, either breed or activity. It is open to all breeds or Xbreeds, the most common breeds are BC/WSD, GSD and lab.

My understanding of VPG (SchH) is protection work is included from Sch 1, the jumps are retrieve over a 1 metre hurdle, retrieve over wall (which is inclined, similar to an A-Frame)
The bitework is to a set test so whenever you enter the test will be the same.
Usually done by traditional guarding breeds such as GSD, Rotts, Mallinois. I am unsure if other non-guarding breeds are eligible to enter, as I keep getting different answers, but I don't think it will be over run with BC's any time soon.


----------



## Jenny Olley

I've just realised those are sub-forums up top I thought that was it, I can post on the bit below.


----------



## Nicky10

I've seen a JRT with schutzhund 3 a corgi with level 1 and apparently there's someone who works a saint bernard and a standard poodle in it. So maybe they can be non-traditional breeds. I would hate to be the decoy when they bring out a 180lb saint bernard though


----------



## katiefranke

thanks for all the info! working trials have always interested me but seemed one of those things i didnt think i could do...but have been meaning to look into it a bit more.



Jenny Olley said:


> I've just realised those are sub-forums up top I thought that was it, I can post on the bit below.


Yes thats right! so im thinking that when we have the final sub-section poll, the most popular ones will be sub-sections and then the ones that have a few votes but not loads will be in the general Working & Sports Dogs section until such time as more people with these interests post on here...


----------



## Jenny Olley

katiefranke said:


> thanks for all the info! working trials have always interested me but seemed one of those things i didnt think i could do...but have been meaning to look into it a bit more.
> 
> Just put a new thread on explaining the exercises, you have the right dog for the job.


----------



## Jenny Olley

Nicky10 said:


> I've seen a JRT with schutzhund 3 a corgi with level 1 and apparently there's someone who works a saint bernard and a standard poodle in it. So maybe they can be non-traditional breeds. I would hate to be the decoy when they bring out a 180lb saint bernard though


Where have you seen these Nicky, round here VGP clubs seem to only allow the guarding breeds, we have a xbreed but have received conflicting info from VGP clubs as to whether he would be allowed to enter the comps, the training we could do by ourselves.


----------



## Nicky10

JRT:
YouTube - Claudia Romard & Mr. Murphy

Corgi I can't remember and like I said I've only heard about the poodle and saint bernard. They might be in the US or something


----------



## Jenny Olley

Nicky10 said:


> JRT:
> YouTube - Claudia Romard & Mr. Murphy
> 
> Corgi I can't remember and like I said I've only heard about the poodle and saint bernard. They might be in the US or something


Thanks Nicky, we take our training pretty serious, but a bit far to go.


----------



## Jenny Olley

Nicky10 said:


> JRT:
> YouTube - Claudia Romard & Mr. Murphy
> 
> Corgi I can't remember and like I said I've only heard about the poodle and saint bernard. They might be in the US or something


super dog, brill video, it was doing a display, can you remember seeing where it had been able to enter.


----------



## Barefoot Leather

Would a general 'Running Dogs' section for Greyhounds, Whipets, Salukis, Deerhounds and and all the other working sight hounds plus Lurchers be possible?

Ray


----------



## Starlights

What about,

Bikejoring
Cani-cross
Dry-land mushing


----------



## Nicky10

Jenny Olley said:


> super dog, brill video, it was doing a display, can you remember seeing where it had been able to enter.


No but presumably it competed regularly. If you send the poster a message they should be able to tell you


----------



## Jenny Olley

Nicky10 said:


> No but presumably it competed regularly. If you send the poster a message they should be able to tell you


She competes with shepherds, I did wonder how he acheived the retrieve over the hurdle with the weighted dumbell.


----------



## Nicky10

No idea I was reading a kerry blue terrier site where they said someone tried to compete with their dog and were told he was too small. I know JRT's are determined but that would be impressive


----------



## katiefranke

Barefoot Leather said:


> Would a general 'Running Dogs' section for Greyhounds, Whipets, Salukis, Deerhounds and and all the other working sight hounds plus Lurchers be possible?
> 
> Ray





starlights said:


> Bikejoring
> Cani-cross
> Dry-land mushing


Thanks guys, good ideas! Will pass back to the PF team to see what they can do.


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum

Lamping and field work


----------



## Twiggy

katiefranke said:


> Hi all, just doing a quick poll for the admin guys to know which sub-sections to include in this section of the forum. Please could you let us know what sports or work you would like to be able to discuss so that appropriate sub-sections can be created?
> 
> So far we have the following in existence:
> 
> 'Agility & Flyball'
> 'Gundog Training'
> 'Assistance Dogs'
> 
> So I haven't included these in the poll.
> 
> Please let us know your thoughts so appropriate sub-sections can be created!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> edit: *please tick 'Working Trials' for Schutzhund as I cannot edit the poll now I have created it!*
> 
> Just FYI, Working Trials are: Working Trials | The Kennel Club (incorporating Control/Obedience, Scentwork/Tracking and Agility)
> 
> As opposed to Field Trials and Working Gundog Tests: Field Trials and Working Gundogs | The Kennel Club


Obedience, HTM and sheepdog training


----------



## Sheila in SA

Obedience & Working Trials


----------

